# RUMOR: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

http://www.sportingnews.com/blog/gamepass/23822

Love it! I also like that we don't seem to be willing to trade Kurt Thomas, and are only offering our TE and picks for Gooden. That's not going to land him, but still...I love that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*

**** yeah. I like this move. I hope he takes it though.

Yep, no way would we move Kurt Thomas. Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*

It said the Suns have some "exciting annoucements"

I wonder what that means.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*



Dr.Seuss said:


> It said the Suns have some "exciting annoucements"
> 
> I wonder what that means.



I bet it's news about the whole team posing for Playgirl.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*



Dissonance19 said:


> I bet it's news about the whole team posing for Playgirl.




Thats what I've been waiting for. :banana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Thats what I've been waiting for. :banana:



I can see....judging by your avatar.. :angel: 

Nash can't wait to get started it seems too.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*

Hope you guys understand this:

KT and Barbosa have not much trade value.

Barbosa will ask $45M contract next summer.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*



Ballscientist said:


> Hope you guys understand this:
> 
> KT and Barbosa have not much trade value.
> 
> Barbosa will ask $45M contract next summer.


Good, because we want to keep KT. Barbosa though, I don't care. Diaw is the priority because there aren't a lot of players out there with Diaw skills. Barbosa is different, it's not hard to find undersized shooting guards who can hit the open shot and run on the break. That is why I was surprised we didn't take Shannon Brown, I thought he'd end up as an option to replace Barbosa in the long run.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*



Ballscientist said:


> Hope you guys understand this:
> 
> KT and Barbosa have not much trade value.
> 
> Barbosa will ask $45M contract next summer.



Kurt Thomas will be an expiring contract next yr. That is value. He also helped our defense a lot last yr, so we may not want to move him.

And get over it. Barbosa is not getting a 45 million dollar contract. Any GM will be crazy to offer that. He will most likely get a deal around what Claxton got, at 25 million. Even so, we may not pay him either, unless we ship Marion out. Which may not happen with the cap being higher and we'll have a payroll at 56 million. Luxary tax is at 65Mill and will be pushed further.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*

Who the hell is John Lucas? Anyone have video of him?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Who the hell is John Lucas? Anyone have video of him?


John Lucas III (former player/coach John Lucas son), he went to Okie state 2 yrs ago. Was a pretty good college player at PG, and has been tearing up the summer league this year.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*

I saw highlights of the Clippers/rockets games. He has a nice 
fadeaway but thats all I could tell from the highlights.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*



Dissonance19 said:


> Kurt Thomas will be an expiring contract next yr. That is value. He also helped our defense a lot last yr, so we may not want to move him.
> 
> And get over it. Barbosa is not getting a 45 million dollar contract. Any GM will be crazy to offer that. He will most likely get a deal around what Claxton got, at 25 million. Even so, we may not pay him either, unless we ship Marion out. Which may not happen with the cap being higher and we'll have a payroll at 56 million. Luxary tax is at 65Mill and will be pushed further.


I thought KT has 2 years left.

Let's say Wolves offer Barbosa a first rounder at February 23, 2007, the wolves season ends in April 10.

Then Barbosa signs a contract with Hawks for $43M in July 07, Wolves refused to spend $86M in him ..........

Will Wolves do the deal?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*



Ballscientist said:


> I thought KT has 2 years left.
> 
> Let's say Wolves offer Barbosa a first rounder at February 23, 2007, the wolves season ends in April 10.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Kurt has this yr and next yr. *Next yr* would be an attractive expiring contract if we wanted to trade him.

And no way they would do that deal. They'd work out a S/T if anything. Seriously, 86 Mill? They wouldn't even think about it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Who the hell is John Lucas? Anyone have video of him?


At OSU he was an excellent player,but was probably perceived as too small to play in NBA.Skillwise he was rather more like a combo guard than a pure point.He's extremely quick and he was a very good shooter from the college 3pt line


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*

I like this, i really hope Lucas excepts the deal. I wonder what else the Suns are up to. After the John Salmons deparkle i do not think Sarver is as cheap as we all believe. Salmons was the guy we wanted and we through quite a bit of money at him. I hope they have another good deal up their sleave.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Suns offer John Lucas 2 year contract, interested in Gooden*

Tribune says the John Lucas III interest was merely an unfounded rumor.


----------

